# the best part of the gain is...



## Foolish Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

okay, so i've a question for the feedees/gainers here. (i'm sure it's been asked hundreds of time, so i'm sorry for the repetition.)
what do you like best about gaining?
the increased size? seeing the numbers on the scale grow higher? or something else?

i don't mean to ask "why do you like gaining?"
the question is, "_what_ do you like about it? what's your favorite side effect/end result of gaining?"

i'm just curious and wanting a little insight, so as to increase my general understanding of the topic.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

EEPS. i just realized i prolly should have posted this in erotic weight gain. or maybe not?
i don't know. :doh:
dear moderators, did i place this topic in the right spot?
please forgive my n00bish ways.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2007)

No worries, consider it moved.

And welcome!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I can't weigh in (bad pun, I know) from the feedee/gainer standpoint, since I'm on the opposite side, BUT I still have an opinion, and since no one's replied as yet I'll say it =P

What I like most about a gain is the gradual tightening and eventual outgrowth of clothing; the visible formation of growing fat rolls atop a waistband - belly and lovehandles especially; the reverse christmas-tree growth pattern of a tummy bulge with respect to each new pant size...


----------



## op user (Oct 24, 2007)

When furniture groans under the gainers weight, or she does not fit on the lovers laps, and she has to go to great lengths to find clothes or undeware. 
And yes a broken scale.


op user


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 24, 2007)

Added softness.
Added curves.
New stretchmarks.

And

A more dimpled look to my fatty parts, which I think is my favorite---I just *ADORE* that.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 24, 2007)

I love outgrowing clothing. And finding myself in places that are too small for me (tight desks, chairs, restaurant booths, etc.). But really I love everything about getting fatter. Feeling my body jiggle and sway when I walk. Having to be careful on certain furnature I feel might not support my weight. TMI here - finding it difficult to self pleasure because my belly gets in the way. And of course, just how it *feels* to be fat. All the soft curves.

~Aurora


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 24, 2007)

Aurora said:


> And of course, just how it *feels* to be fat. All the soft curves.


that's another thing (or perhaps the same thing) i'm wondering:
just how _does_ it feel to be fat? (aside from "good." ) i mean, i'm sure it's a dumb question with an obvious answer, but i wouldn't know. i'm just curious.


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 24, 2007)

i would have to say that its the belly growth that gets me. i love stretch marks, so when i see some FRESH RED stretch marks iknow that shes been treating herself right. i love the softness of it all, i love knowing that shes only going to get softer with every bite she takes.:wubu:i love fat girls:wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 24, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> that's another thing (or perhaps the same thing) i'm wondering:
> just how _does_ it feel to be fat? (aside from "good." ) i mean, i'm sure it's a dumb question with an obvious answer, but i wouldn't know. i'm just curious.



I love this question. Why not start a new thread on the main Weight Board?

I would really like to see the responses.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love this question. Why not start a new thread on the main Weight Board?
> 
> I would really like to see the responses.


i can do that? i posted this topic there first, and it wasn't in the right place.
do i have the moderators' blessing?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 24, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i can do that? i posted this topic there first, and it wasn't in the right place.
> do i have the moderators' blessing?



Sure, asking how it feels to be fat isn't about weight gain. I moved this thread here because it *was* about gaining  And this is the safe place to talk about gaining. Negativity is not permitted in this particular subforum.

I will say - if you want to incorporate the gaining into your question, you can post it here, but if you want to reach more people, the main weight board is a better fit.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I will say - if you want to incorporate the gaining into your question, you can post it here, but if you want to reach more people, the main weight board is a better fit.


i'm actually curious about both, and i think it would be a great thing for everyone here if we open up a dialouge about this so's we can all get to know one another better.

think i should start this thread over? the weight gain one? cuz it seems this one's become a discussion about where to place said thread. :blink:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry to derail!

Back on track now...

OK folks, tell us more about what you enjoy about gaining


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Oct 25, 2007)

i like seeing my love get larger and softer and feeling her press against me with her softness ^_^


----------



## Ivy (Oct 26, 2007)

um, how about everything??
it is hard for me to pick a favorite.

i love how much rounder and fuller my belly has gotten, especially the upper portion of it! i love the feeling of trying on clothes that fit just a few weeks ago for and realizing that i've gotten too big for them. i love that whenever im walking, i can feel my belly jiggle even more than it did back in may before i started gaining.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 26, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> that's another thing (or perhaps the same thing) i'm wondering:
> just how _does_ it feel to be fat? (aside from "good." ) i mean, i'm sure it's a dumb question with an obvious answer, but i wouldn't know. i'm just curious.



I see Dravenhawk took care of it. See the thread here.


----------



## Koldun (Nov 5, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I love outgrowing clothing. And finding myself in places that are too small for me (tight desks, chairs, restaurant booths, etc.). But really I love everything about getting fatter. Feeling my body jiggle and sway when I walk. Having to be careful on certain furnature I feel might not support my weight. TMI here - finding it difficult to self pleasure because my belly gets in the way. And of course, just how it *feels* to be fat. All the soft curves.
> 
> ~Aurora



Wow. I approve.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

I think for me, I am loving the liberating freedom that comes from each bite I take and fully enjoying each fattening bite:eat1:...as I have always been fat, to know my body is growing, filling out and expanding making me even more beautiful...as my belly grows and begins to hand down more, the more I love having it played with which is also an added benefit!!:happy:

And seeing how much I can pick up my belly and jiggle it!!:wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 18, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> I think for me, I am loving the liberating freedom that comes from each bite I take and fully enjoying each fattening bite:eat1:...as I have always been fat, to know my body is growing, filling out and expanding making me even more beautiful...as my belly grows and begins to hand down more, the more I love having it played with which is also an added benefit!!:happy:
> 
> And seeing how much I can pick up my belly and jiggle it!!:wubu:



oh man welcome to dimensions will you stay forever please stay forever :blush:


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm really in to feeling my body move when I'm walking around nudie *tehe!* I've noticed that after gaining as much as I have, if I take a good sturdy few steps, I can feel my own ass jiggle, I can feel my thighs shake, and my tummy and boobs sway just the right ways, oooohhhh I love being so squishy!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I'm really in to feeling my body move when I'm walking around nudie *tehe!* I've noticed that after gaining as much as I have, if I take a good sturdy few steps, I can feel my own ass jiggle, I can feel my thighs shake, and my tummy and boobs sway just the right ways, oooohhhh I love being so squishy!



i has a jealousy.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i has a jealousy.



Why do you has jealousy? You wanna be fluffy too?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> Why do you has jealousy? You wanna be fluffy too?



no, because i don't like the idea of having fur.
i'll stick with fat


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

oohhhh you want for to be fat??

It's easy  I could recommend some foods/habits if you'd like!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> oohhhh you want for to be fat??
> 
> It's easy  I could recommend some foods/habits if you'd like!



i take it you practice what you preach?


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i take it you practice what you preach?



of course!


----------



## louisaml (Apr 13, 2011)

In all honesty it makes me feel amazing to gain weight. I actually get a high off of it.:bounce: It makes me feel good and jiggly. I love how I actually have a shape to my body. I use to be all boobs and a little butt. Now I am pretty evenly proportioned. I can't weight for the next 100 pounds.:wubu:


----------



## elina86 (Apr 14, 2011)

For me, some of the best parts about gaining are seeing how big and soft 
my belly gets, how easily I get winded and simply how out-of-shape I am.

This is slightly off topic, but I've actually reached the point at which doing 
exercise is impossible, at least when it comes to pushups or situps, and even 
walking a few steps gets me winded. But I enjoy all this anyway.


----------



## GettingHeavierFL (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorite things about gaining are being able to all I want, watching myself get fatter and fatter and seeing the stretch marks. :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2011)

All of it!


----------



## Roy C. (May 23, 2011)

After many years the best part is the feeling after a huge meal. The discomfort of my fullness is overcome the stimulating feeling of a full hard stomach, the weight that is pulling my belly down, and the feeling of robust roundness caused by filling it to it's capacity....


----------



## bigbellyroll (May 26, 2011)

Ok. Always been fat, but in recent months just gave up trying to keep things under control. Love how big my belly keeps getting now but I didn't for a long time. Now I like that I have the double belly & how I have to sit with my legs apart a bit because of it. Also, just let it out. What would be the point of sucking in that?  lol


----------



## BigFA (May 27, 2011)

I love watching my belly getting bigger and bigger. Now 60" around. Getting on the scale and watching the numbers continue to climb. The feeling of fullness after fininshing a sumptuous meal. Being pleasently stuffed with my belly stretched to capacity.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 12, 2011)

I had an experience earlier in the week that was great. The look on someone's face you haven't seen for while after gaining some weight. Awesome!


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 15, 2011)

The freedom deep down; knowing it does feel good to be different and not have to run to Crunch/Gold's Gym/Bally's every New Year's Day, Thanksgiving Friday or before beach season when I can have 2nds or 3rds.


----------



## joey86 (Sep 12, 2011)

As a feeder/FA for me the best part is:

1, seeing my gorgous girl getting bigger and bigger and playing with all that extra fat hehe 

2, outgrowning clothes and her surroundings is just so sexy, needing 2 chairs, hips rubbing on door frames the list is endless...


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the naughtiness of it all. Being able to throw caution to the wind and just indulge in all the delicious foods and sweets that you won't without having to factor in or even care about society's pressure to be thin. When I first started gaining I realized just how many foods I had inadvertently written off as "bad" or "I can't eat that" because I had been afraid to get fat. Once I gave into my desire it was like "oh wow.. i can eat all this stuff!" and boy did I!  

I love the feeling of being totally full and stuffed and being so indulgent and free in being able to eat whatever I want in whatever portion I want.

To me.. that is what I love most about gaining.


----------



## BigFA (Sep 13, 2011)

Kitten:

You 'hit the nail right on the head" so to speak. That is exactly what I love so much. Just letting yourself go, enjoying all the wonderful food that world has to offer, and being self-indulgent. The feeling of being "pleasantly stuffed" as I like to call it is truly a great feeling and why gaining weight is so pleasurable.:eat1:


----------



## mathlete (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the idea of getting too fat for my clothes, but also just the feeling of getting fatter.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oooo, I love that someone dug this thread up lol. Sometimes I need reminders on what I love about gaining. I go back and forth because societal pressures are so strong, but I just love being huge. At 340 I really don't feel that huge put when I put things into perspective I think I am rather large lol. Of course I would be happier if I were larger however. 

I absolutely love the way my body feels, how soft it is, how tight things are. I feel powerful, beautiful, and am extremely turned on by my body. Added bonus, I don't have to count calories and when I am trying to gain I get to eat everything and anything I want. It has been a desire I have had since I was little. Being able to accept it and emabrace it only makes life better to me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2011)

stillblessed23 said:


> Oooo, I love that someone dug this thread up lol. Sometimes I need reminders on what I love about gaining. I go back and forth because societal pressures are so strong, but I just love being huge. At 340 I really don't feel that huge put when I put things into perspective I think I am rather large lol. Of course I would be happier if I were larger however.
> 
> I absolutely love the way my body feels, how soft it is, how tight things are. I feel powerful, beautiful, and am extremely turned on by my body. Added bonus, I don't have to count calories and when I am trying to gain I get to eat everything and anything I want. It has been a desire I have had since I was little. Being able to accept it and emabrace it only makes life better to me.



You're right, you are very beautiful


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 7, 2011)

The feeling of my body as it gets softer and rounder. I absolutely love the way I'm starting to look now.


----------



## EatMoreFatGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

when i was gaining i loved how big and soft my breasts became. I was living in an alll girls dorm and while everyone was sleeping I was up binging on ben & jerry's ice cream and cookies. I also enjoyed the submissive part of the gaining process-eating while chatting on yahoo messenger. I went from 175 lbs in 1999 to 260 in 2002 :eat2: I also enjoyed modeling how small my shirts had become(my belly would stick out) as the result of my gain


----------



## LinathSuru (Mar 19, 2012)

My favorite thing about gaining is the pleasure I take in eating. I've always loved food, and for a long time it didn't matter what I ate to anyone because my metabolism kept me slim. When my metabolism slowed down due to a decrease in physical activity I started getting 'you've gained weight' and ' I'm a little concerned' speeches. I was really self-conscious for a long time after that. Eating sweets was a truly guilty pleasure. For every bite I felt bad. For wanting more than other people, I felt bad. 

Getting past that, getting past caring about people who judge... That has been freeing.. Being able to enjoy as much dessert (or just as much food.. It's not always the sweet things I gorge on) as I want and not care if someone gawks or comments. Being able to close my eyes and lose myself in the flavor and the moment... That has been such a wonderful blessing. So lifting.

And knowing my Feeder _enjoys_ it when I do that makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## JASmith (Sep 10, 2012)

Giving this thread a bump. When I was gaining, I really enjoyed the counting and measuring, and also the inevitable growth of my belly.


----------



## Carla (Oct 3, 2012)

I Love out growing my clothes. Also when I notice a bit of my body has grown which I haven't noticed before.


----------



## there_there (Dec 17, 2012)

That moment when I look in the mirror....and i realize I'm fatter than I've ever been before....and shake and jiggle.....such a rush.


----------



## there_there (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh yeah.....and going up a pant size....

*check*


----------



## fattened prey (Apr 29, 2013)

Feeling my ass and thighs jiggle as I walk...


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 30, 2013)

I love how the extra weight feels on my body. I love having this new round bulging belly to rub and stroke and pat - and fill. I love it that my thighs are rounding so much I'm starting to waddle a little. I love the confidence that has come with the gain and my partner's reaction to each new lb. That's a lot of things but it's hard to pick!


----------

